

iPhone 6, Apple Watch features: Android's been there, done thataz - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2604374/opensource-subnet/iphone-6-apple-watch-features-androids-been-there-done-that.html#twitter

======
stevep2007
For those who live in an Apple bubble, there may have been something new and
interesting in Apple’s keynote today. But from outside the bubble, it was a
big yawn.

